# Aquarium stand sizes.



## Joshp689 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello every one, 
I am building some sump filtersl, and would like to get some usable stand dimentions( the open space inside the stand). i know there are many verations for the same size tank. i am looking for around a 30gal-180gal, if you have larger and use a standard size stand i could use the mesurements. please when you reply remember to in clude unit of mesurements, i will then convert them to what I need.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

You could make a stand, I personal can build them if you want aslong as you can pick it up around boston. I don`t know the stand deimensions, but somebody else might

Fishpal,
Dan


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

The stand dimensions are going to be dictated by a number of factors too many to mention here.

Mainly though the size of the display tank and the size of the tank you are using as a sump. There is also the viewing height, do you want? or need a high stand to accommodate the sump.

Have a look at this video.


----------

